# easter holidays



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

can anybody help us trying to book a site for easter for two motorhomes everywhere we try is fully booked looking at north wales worcester or yorkshire HELP !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jetski

Sorry but think this is in the wrong place "Continental Touring info".

Could try http://lastditchpitch.com/index.php


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi Jetski,

Are you a member of the clubs???

try a rally, all the clubs (and MHF) are running rallies over the easter break. Most are on a just turn up basis.

We are joining ths Northern MCS of the C&CC at Beverley E Yorks.

Just a thought

Pete


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

You could try the CC site (members only) at Doldowlod - Wales, there is no shower block so there could be room.

Any other MHF'ers who might be there give us a knock, there will be plenty of Home made wine to drink, look for the Hobby with the Owl on the back.

Bill


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Plenty of C&CC meets around the area that you have suggested. Just a shame that they have now made it so difficult to find about them.
Should be plenty of CC meetss as well but they are so unsocial you have to book at least a week in advance.
We shall be at British Caravanners Club meet at Ripon.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We also had the same problem left it too late.

Just booked here www.forestcamping.co.uk/index.htm

Didn't have to book 4 nights though.

Derek


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

This site has room

http://www.cwmcuttan.com/

Great site with all hard standing pitches.

recommended :wink:


----------



## pacific (Dec 17, 2007)

you could try the new cc site poolsbrook country park at staveley we are booked in for fri and sat night then on to the show sun Peter


----------



## 110488 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi dont know of any sites in those areas however if your willing to travel a little further afield North lakes caravan park Bewaldeth Bassenthwaite Cumbria had vacancies with hook up 2 days ago it looks like a nice site there Tel 01768776510 good luck


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Almost all the clubs have rally site this easter. As you are self contained in your motorhome the countries your oyster. we always have a problem choosing because of so much choice.

Have a good weekend

Putties


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Try*

Hello,

Have you tried UK campsites.net?

If you have the time, why not get a cheap ferry somewhere?

Trev.


----------

